

Ask HN: What do you think about a 3D printer for your child(ren)? - ricberw

I'm working on a project that may result in a software package that allows children to digitally create toys, then create them in real life on their own (very simple) 3D printer to play with - and I'd love to get your feedback.<p>If you could include if you're a parent, as well as the age(s) of your child(ren), that'd be very helpful.<p>Thanks!
======
josephpmay
I'd be worried about:

1) Safety: Choking hazard, heated plastic, etc.

2) The ability for children to be able to use 3D modeling software. (this
problem would be solved with the proper software)

------
pitsocial
Very smart but I like "lifeisstillgood's" idea about a workshop in each town!
Very clever. Got me thinking...

------
lifeisstillgood
I would much much rather have small maker faire workshops in each town (each
school?) as a franchise operation. You can get my subscription by direct debit
if you are within bicycle distance

